
MVP or Beta? - tractific
https://tractific.com/blog/mvp-vs-beta
======
kevsim
I think perhaps the more interesting question (more interesting than what you
label something) is how much functionality you develop before trying to get
people to actually use your product.

At least in the space I’m working in (issue trackers) we had to build quite a
lot of functionality up front to get people to seriously test out our product
[0]. The reason being that we’re in a space where we’re convincing people to
switch away from existing solutions so they’re not likely to overlook glaring
omissions in functionality.

So the question you should be asking yourself is - how much functionality do I
need to build to get meaningful feedback?

0: [https://kitemaker.co](https://kitemaker.co)

~~~
tractific
Absolutely

